# Please Don't Put More than 4 Photos in Each Post



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

I have received complaints that there are too many photos on each page and therefore taking them too much time downloading and ended up many people have stop viewing those threads and that simply destroy the purpose of this forum. 

I agree with them and I'm asking you guys be considerate, don't put more than 4 photos in each post, but of course you can put as many as entry you like.

Thanks for your consideration!


----------

